# Who are your favourite Classical musicians aged under 30?



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

There aren't many famous musicians/artists aged under 30, so I thought we could focus on them.

Some names that come to my mind is Daniil Trifonov, Jan Lisiecki, Igor Levit. (Unfortunately Rafal Blechacz is 31.)

Who are your favorite Classical musicians (or should I say Classical music musicians)?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florian Noack, Arthur and Lucas Jussen, Josep Moog, Daniil Trifonov, Jan Lisiecki and Igor Levit .


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Florian Noack, Arthur and Lucas Jussen, Josep Moog, Daniil Trifonov, Jan Lisiecki and Igor Levit .


Haha we like the same people


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

quietfire said:


> Haha we like the same people


The Jussen brothers are our Dutch pride, they have a very good technique, I do hope they can live up to the hype surrounding them.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Khatia Buniatishvili, she is 29.

http://www.khatiabuniatishvili.com/


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Benjamin Grosvenor (24). I especially like his performance of Ravel's Piano Concerto and Saint-Saens Second Concerto (with James Judd and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic).


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

The pianist Lucas Debargue. I love his recording of Medtner's Op. 5 sonata - I had never been much of a Medtner fan before, but Debargue has sold me on this composer!


----------



## John King (Feb 4, 2017)

pcnog11 said:


> Khatia Buniatishvili, she is 29.
> 
> http://www.khatiabuniatishvili.com/


So today, she is 33? What a coincidence, 'cause that's also her _age_ ;-)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Not again please, just a thread closed .


----------

